# Без масок не обслуживаем



## nizzebro

Я замечаю, что текст этого объявления, которое сейчас вывешивают на дверях магазинах, странным образом одинаков в разных регионах России.
Если не брать во внимание реальное использование этого предложения, а исходить только из его синтаксиса, какой смысл вы считаете логически более оправданным:

Не надев маску, мы не обслуживаем кого-либо.
Мы не обслуживаем тех, кто не надел маску.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_(Посетителей) без масок не обслуживаем._


----------



## nizzebro

GCRaistlin said:


> _(Посетителей) без масок не обслуживаем._


Я так понимаю - причина в том, что переходный глагол требует объекта и 'без масок' должно занимать эту позицию?
Да и множественное число намекает на то, что это объекты глагола несовершенного вида, а не его способ действия...
Но правильна ли такая предложная конструкция в роли объекта ?
Как и "с собаками не обслуживаем": по идее, я могу сказать тогда и "C собаками не люблю" - про людей с собаками.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Дополнение в винительном падеже тут опущено, определение, относящееся к нему, - нет.



nizzebro said:


> я могу сказать тогда и "с собаками не люблю" - про людей с собаками.


Да. В разговорной речи такое встречается сплошь и рядом.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Дополнение в винительном падеже тут опущено, определение, относящееся к нему, - нет.


Только это вообще ничего не объясняет (т.е. не объясняет, почему определение относится к дополнению, а не к подлежащему).


nizzebro said:


> Я так понимаю - причина в том, что переходный глагол требует объекта и 'без масок' должно занимать эту позицию?


"Обслуживаем (только) в масках" звучит прекрасно. Более того, оно лишь с большим трудом может быть интерпретировано как "обслуживаем только клиентов в масках".

Проблема, мне кажется, в том, что у вас сказуемое с отрицанием стоит в конце предложения (в фокусной позиции), что имеет последствия для прагматики высказывания: если допустить, что "без масок" относится к говорящим, то смысл получается "если мы не оденем маски, то откажем вам в обслуживании" - согласитесь, довольно бредовая мысль.

Ср. "мы никогда не будем вас обслуживать без масок" (допускающее двоякую интерпретацию) и "без масок мы никогда не будем вас обслуживать" (её практически не допускающее).


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Только это вообще ничего не объясняет (т.е. не объясняет, почему определение относится к дополнению, а не к подлежащему).


Оно может относиться к подлежащему. Но относится в данном случае - по смыслу - к дополнению.



Awwal12 said:


> если мы не оденем маски


Наденем.



Awwal12 said:


> Ср. "мы никогда не будем вас обслуживать без масок" (допускающее двоякую интерпретацию) и "без масок мы никогда не будем вас обслуживать" (её практически не допускающее).


Вообще-то разницы никакой.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Оно может относиться к подлежащему. Но относится в данном случае - по смыслу - к дополнению.


Так как вы это определили? 


GCRaistlin said:


> Вообще-то разницы никакой.


Разверните.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Так как вы это определили?


Вы же сами написали: иное толкование получается довольно бредовым.



Awwal12 said:


> Разверните.


Что развернуть?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Что развернуть?


Что конкретно для вас могут означать эти высказывания?


GCRaistlin said:


> Вы же сами написали: иное толкование получается довольно бредовым


Получается потому, что появляется весьма специфическое значение прагматического плана (значение отказа, формально в высказывании не содержащееся).
Вопрос-то был в причинах.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Что конкретно для вас могут означать эти высказывания?


"Если не наденете, обслуживания не получите" / "Не дождетесь, чтобы мы обслуживали вас, не надев маски" / "Не беспокойтесь, мы никогда не будем обслуживать вас, не надев маски"
Порядок слов для толкования значения не имеет.



Awwal12 said:


> Вопрос-то был в причинах.


Разве?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> "Не беспокойтесь, мы никогда не будем обслуживать вас, не надев маски"


Вы уверены, что это возможно для "без масок мы никогда не будем вас обслуживать"?


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> сказуемое с отрицанием стоит в конце предложения (в фокусной позиции), что имеет последствия для прагматики высказывания:


Спасибо, до меня дошло наконец, как влияет отрицание.
Сначала я думал, что альтернативный смысл (мы без масок) ничем не хуже "баттерфляем не плаваю" или "порожняк не гоним".
Но теперь вижу:  'без масок' и 'не обслуживаем' - два отрицаемых смысла, которые, в этом случае, как бы пытаются собрать вместе - так сказать, охарактеризовать пустоту пустотой (как конечный образ для 'мы'). Поэтому, видимо, избегают отрицаний в рекламе - а не из каких-то чисто психологических соображений....


----------



## Awwal12

nizzebro said:


> Но теперь вижу: 'без масок' и 'не обслуживаем' - два отрицаемых смысла, которые, в этом случае, как бы пытаются собрать вместе - так сказать, охарактеризовать пустоту пустотой.


Так характер определения по сути не важен. Напишите "в масках не обслуживаем" - в прагматике, судя по всему, ничего не поменяется, кроме характера ситуации, при которой грозит отказ в обслуживании.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Вы уверены, что это возможно для "без масок мы никогда не будем вас обслуживать"?


Уверен: _Без страховки я никогда в горы не полезу._


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> Уверен: _Без страховки я никогда в горы не полезу._


Но это же глагол совсем другого типа.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Но это же глагол совсем другого типа.


_Без причины я никогда тебя бить не буду._


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> _Без причины я никогда тебя бить не буду._


Опять же, семантика. "Мы сегодня клиентов не бьём" не значит "клиентам у нас сегодня отказывается в том, чтобы быть битыми".


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal12 said:


> Напишите "в масках не обслуживаем" - в прагматике, судя по всему, ничего не поменяется, кроме характера ситуации, при которой грозит отказ в обслуживании.


Хм. Я теперь понимаю так, что вы допускаете непереходность этого глагола только в смысле 'отказываемся обслуживать'.
В принципе, да - "Мы сегодня (в течение всего дня) обслуживаем" не выглядит приемлемым, в отличие от "Мы сегодня не обслуживаем".
С другой стороны, трудно вообразить "без масок не обслуживаем" как протестный плакат ("господин директор, мы отказываемся обслуживать, пока нам не выдадут маски"). Хотя, как солидарный призыв среди работников - наверное, да.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> "Мы сегодня клиентов не бьём" не значит "клиентам у нас сегодня отказывается в том, чтобы быть битыми".


_Мы сегодня клиентов не обслуживаем_ не значит _Клиентам у нас сегодня отказывается в том, чтобы быть обслуженными?_

И я не понял, какое отношение имеет это к порядку слов.


----------



## Vovan

nizzebro said:


> *Без масок не обслуживаем*
> Мы не обслуживаем тех, кто не надел маску.


Прагматически очевидно, какой смысл вкладывается (при этом даже в пояснении я бы убрал "мы" - чтобы четче и тем более грозно звучало). Во-первых, фраза-предупреждение на входе в общественные места исторически более раннее типовое явление, чем радостное рекламно-маркетинговое (в стиле "Только у нас...."  или "Спешите: ..."), т.е. у граждан вполне имеется *ожидание *важной и, возможно, касающейся ограничений информации. Во-вторых, "без <чего-то>" в начале единственного предложения на вывеске сразу же задает некий *"отрицательный" тон*, а дальнейшее "не" с глаголом обычно лишь усиливает его:
_Без стука не входить._​
Тем не менее, сама по себе рассматриваемая фраза неудачна - хотя бы тем, что, "перевернув" ее в виде "Обслуживаем только в масках", получаем действительно нечто двойственное за счет утверждающего "обслуживаем". Но и раньше в сфере обслуживания населения позволяли себе стилистически/прагматически неудачные фразы на вывесках. Например, во фразе "С детьми просьба подождать в коридоре" эта самая "просьба" звучит несколько шероховато.

В последние лет десять, по моим наблюдениям, распространилась императивное "Проходим!" в исполнении силовых (и некоторых других гос-) структур. Возникает диссонанс в восприятии, когда подобное 1. по тону звучит откровенно пренебрежительно и агрессивно и/или 2. сопровождается толчками в спину и прочими оплеухами. Вывод - *компромиссность *иногда вылядит/звучит неубедительно и даже странно.

P. S. Кстати, рассматриваемая фраза уже не вполне актуальна: от властей по запросу торговых сетей поступило разъяснение о том, что даже _простое нахождение без маски в магазине_ противозаконно и сотрудники уже могут вызывать полицию, если посететиль отказывается ее надеть. Сегодня можно и нужно писать "Без маски не входить".


----------

